# Liquid Tape



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

I've just come across a product by the name of Liquid Tape, manufactured by Gardner-Bender. It purports to waterproof wiring connections, as well as insulate and protect them against water and a variety of corrosive elements.

For those who have used Liquid Tape, how well does it do the job? Satisfied with it or not?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I used some liquid tape way back when they first introduced it on my boat. I want to say the early 80's I am not sure of the year. My boat is a 1973 Silverline, and still looks like new after many trips out in the salt water.
I don't know who made it or the brand name.
My boat mainly sees all salt water, occasionally I bring it to a lake.
My boat also used to sit outside all year under a custom fit canvass cover, and in the off winter season I had the canvass cover on and I braced it up for the snow with a 2x4 frame I made up and with an added plastic (cheap) blue plastic tarp over the canvas.
But it sat out in the elements for many years, now it has been in my garage for many years.

But the liquid tape is still in place where I put it up under the dash on the electric connections. It worked well on my boat connections for many many years, I recommend it.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I used it on a switch last year to insulate a spot where the inside flange of a few cars was contacting the center rail and throwing sparks. I masked off the top of the rail that I didn't want to be insulated and brushed on the liquid tape. It worked fine.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Good Stuff....You Betcha!!!*

I've been using this product for more than twenty-five years. For our toy trains it is best to use a toothpick for our small applications.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use it a lot, but not to insulate stuff as a rule. My favorite use is for blocking incident light from lighting installations, it's great to black out the rear of LED installations.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Is there a "liquid WIRE"? A conductive paint or glue perhaps? I need to do some VERY small wiring and am at a bit of a loss as to splicing methods of fine, FINE wires.

Any voice of experience would be the sound of angels!


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Chip said:


> Is there a "liquid WIRE"? A conductive paint or glue perhaps? I need to do some VERY small wiring and am at a bit of a loss as to splicing methods of fine, FINE wires.
> 
> Any voice of experience would be the sound of angels!


MG Chemicals 842 Silver Print Conductive Liquid Paint


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Chip said:


> Is there a "liquid WIRE"? A conductive paint or glue perhaps? I need to do some VERY small wiring and am at a bit of a loss as to splicing methods of fine, FINE wires.
> 
> Any voice of experience would be the sound of angels!


Truthfully, I'd learn to use wire, you'll have MUCH better performance and reliability. If you're wiring very fine wire, you really only have to tin the two ends and lay them beside each other and a little heat and you're done. The solder will be plenty strong for anything you're going to do with fine wire. Leave the conductive paint junk on the shelf in the store!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Chip said:


> Is there a "liquid WIRE"? A conductive paint or glue perhaps? I need to do some VERY small wiring and am at a bit of a loss as to splicing methods of fine, FINE wires.
> 
> Any voice of experience would be the sound of angels!


There is a paint on wore that is sold at auto repairs stores for re-pairing the rear window defrosters. Used it for its intended purpose and it was ok. Never tried it for anything else.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Truthfully, I'd learn to use wire, you'll have MUCH better performance and reliability. If you're wiring very fine wire, you really only have to tin the two ends and lay them beside each other and a little heat and you're done. The solder will be plenty strong for anything you're going to do with fine wire. Leave the conductive paint junk on the shelf in the store!


If it was just one wire I would do that. It's 6 in a group and once they are soldered keeping them separated is going to be needed. Tape would be just too much mass in too small a space. The wire harness connecting the tender to a Big Steamer is the bugaboo in question.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't imagine how a paint-on wire is going to take less space than soldering them and using a fine heat-shrink tubing for insulation. If you're connecting to a large steamer, are you carrying power for stuff like motors? You're going to need real wire for that!

For some tether projects, I've used these connectors. Click on picture to go to website.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

It is a Riv Big Boy 2-6-6-6 and the wires on that connector are angel hair fine, they "mop" when the insulation does not cover down to the connector itself and it fatigued and broke. I've got a six hundred dollar paperweight! Hornby sent me a new connector with the wires on it, no problem there, now to connect these wires in the correct order(going in and connecting them inside where the originals are is a serious no-go!) Took me forever to get the shell off and I looked and said "NOPE!" I can handle them being non proto and too long but just connecting them is beyond my skill level and I'd rather not destroy it in my ineptitude. If the photo thingy worked I'd show ya pics aplenty!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I can tell you with a high degree of certainty, paint on wiring is not going to solve your problem, but you can create a bigger one with it!

I suggest you take it to someone that can do the repair properly.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I can tell you with a high degree of certainty, paint on wiring is not going to solve your problem, but you can create a bigger one with it!
> 
> I suggest you take it to someone that can do the repair properly.


Probably my best option, thanks and sorry for hi-jacking the thread.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just trying to save you time and money.


----------



## Bloomfield Station (Mar 15, 2016)

*Liquid wire that works for me*

I purchased a liquid wire paint online that actually works. It showed no resistance or voltage drop when I painted a 12 inch line when I was experimenting. I have used it when I had areas too small to solder. But you do need to cover it with glue or silicon since it will flake off when you touch it. Also the area of actual connection needs to be completely clean for zero voltage drop and the correct adherence. To paint two lines (wires) cover the first with acrylic or enamel paint or instant glue and then paint the second on top. I cannot tell you how thick you need for more than 15 volt two amps. I just painted a thin line and it works fine. Search online for LIQUID WIRE. I'll reply again when I get home for the actual name and where I purchased.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Still the most reliable way to connect two points electrically IMO.


----------

